# Cat suddenly obsessed with clawing TV



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

My cat is 17 months old and we have had him & his sister since 8 weeks old. He has suddenly become obsessed with jumping onto the tv cabinet and pawing/scratching at the tv screen while it is on. He will also get on his hind legs and try to get on it- it is a free standing 55 inch flat screen so he obviously cannot! 

I can pinpoint what started it- there was a programme on Saturday with snow leopards on it and he tried to bat the leopard on the screen. I am assuming he is curious or uneasy about the tv thinking there may be predators or competition. He has not once done this in the whole time we have had him. 

I have tried clapping my hands to get him down, sternly saying 'NO' or 'DOWN', I have physically removed him time again, I have put things on the sideboard to try to stop him climbing up. I am terrified it is going to topple on him and hurt him (or worse), or of course breaking our tv. I cannot fix the tv to the wall as it is too heavy for the wall, I don't want to lock him out of the room.

I have tried distraction with his toys in case it was boredom, he'll play for a few seconds then go back onto the tv. I physically cannot get up & remove him every few seconds as I am 8.5 months pregnant. 

Can anyone help? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone? This is still happening


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

Years ago, when we had proper TVs (you know.... solid glass, weighed a ton), one of my gingers went mad for the inside view of a bird box when a nature program was on. He bounced off the screen in a very dazed state. He was obsessed by the TV for a while after that but it didn't last long. Maybe you should watch less nature progs? (Only joking). But seriously, do you watch a lot of progs with animals? Maybe that's what he's intrigued with?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My cats all used to love watching bird and animal nature programmes on TV or DVD, but nowadays they have become blase and for the most part don't react. They used to climb on the shelf above the TV, and peer over at the screen, or reach up from the floor and tap the screen. Nowadays they don't bother.

Could you perhaps download some animal or bird videos on your phone or laptop, for your cat to watch often? I suspect if he is allowed to watch them frequently the novelty will soon wear off. 

If not then I suggest going with the flow and making it safer for him to watch the TV screen. i.e. Put a shelf directly above the TV (so the top of the TV is almost level with the edge of the shelf) and train your cat (with rewards) to climb on the shelf and look down at the TV. Also place a stool or chair in front of the screen to one side (so your own view is not obscured) so he can sit and watch more comfortably at the right eye level for him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

That is just so funny. The things we do for cats!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

GPTC said:


> That is just so funny. The things we do for cats!!!


I agree!! So true!! haha! :Jawdrop


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Yorkshirecats 
Not long after I got Biggles, I put cat TV on my iPad, and he was fascinated, tapping the screen, looking behind and then when all else failed nibbling the corners. I of course stopped the cat TV but it took him awhile to stop thinking small animals were in there, as he would come up and nibble the corners still.

For the big screen he is more relaxed than at first even if I put cat TV on, he seems to realize he can't get them. He will sometimes watch TV with us or sit near but dosent climb anymore. It may just take time and I agree an alternative screen with squirrels, birds etc on floor level can be a good distraction.


----------

